# Solved: Excel macro button disappears



## FarRed (Oct 24, 2006)

The worksheet button disappears after macros runs. I'm the IT repair guy, not an Excel expert, so I&#8217;ll describe this as best I can. I understand this file basically does a checksum on a bunch of files. At the end, it is supposed to display some VBA script macro buttons, but all I get are some squares with Xs in them indicating an image is missing. The same file works on other computers, just not this one. I've uninstalled/re-installed Office but no help. I took a working file from another computer but it doesn't work on this one.

I have to assume there nothing wrong with the file or Excel, but something set wrong on this computer.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I am just guessing, but it sounds like you may have a custom button set for the macro and it either doesn't exist on that PC or does but in a different location.
Check this out
http://www.vertex42.com/ExcelTips/excel-toolbar-buttons.html
and this
http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-1060039.html
You may just want to make your own button and give it the same name as the one that the macro is looking for.


----------



## FarRed (Oct 24, 2006)

Turned out to be the graphics card. Understand that this file worked fine on other PCs, and files from other PCs wouldn't work on this PC. I assumed it was Office, since it looked like I had a corrupt install--I wasn't able to completely remove it. I had an RTF file on the desktop that would never get lose the Word icon. I tried the Office Resource Kit removal wizard--not impressed. On a whim I booted in safe mode and the macro buttons stayed put. I uninstalled all the ATI sfotware, but still w/n work in normal boot. I changed the video in the BIOS to the mobo video, and wallah (or however you spell it.)--macros!


----------

